# 92552 audiometry coding



## holnkevin (Sep 25, 2010)

I am newly certified and working in billing at the moment.  I wanted some help with the code 92552, I have found that a lot of insurances do not pay this, What would be the correct way to code this if done with an E/M, what dx codes work?  I am confused and frustrated with this code.


----------

